# In need of serious assistance!



## frankiejames337 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just relocated here with 2 small children and wife...the house we were promised is a disaster...and we need to find another house to rent ASAP. I am willing to pay for someone that knows the system here...and can assist us immediately. This is a very difficult situation for me and my family, so anyone that can assist is appreciated. Thank you. I am in the Cologne Area...<snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you read the forum rules, you'll see that you aren't allowed to advertise for paid assistance - however, give it the rest of today and there may be someone along who can explain to you how to pursue the issue yourself. 

First of all, how did you find the house that is such a disaster? Normally, you should go back to that person or agency with your specific complaints/problems and ask them to resolve them.

It may also depend on how and why you relocated to Germany. If it was to take up a job, certainly contact your employer to see if they can help (particularly if they had anything to do with "helping" you find the rental). 

If the property is in a dangerous or unhealthy state, you may want to go to the Rathaus (town hall) and ask them to advise you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## frankiejames337 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for your reply...difficult to do with a two year old and a six month old....in a small hotel room...going those avenues takes time and will only cost me additional money...having someone assist me in finding a viable place would be better


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should engage an experienced property agent (Wohnungsmakler) in your area. Sometimes relocation assistants can also help. Find them through google or ask your employer!


----------

